# Моя история головной боли с 2008-го года



## winim (7 Дек 2020)

Привет, ребята!

Вот так получается, что уже около 12 лет я страдаю головной болью. Жить мешает, не то слово. Но я все равно живу, завел семью, двигаюсь по карьере - но все "через не могу".  Представить даже не могу себе, какова была бы моя жизнь, если бы у меня не болела голова. 

Ну, не мне вам рассказывать. Опишу саму проблему. 

Сейчас мне 38 лет, получается что с 26 лет у меня болит голова. Характер работы сидячий, за компьютером. 

Впервые почувствовал головную боль в затылке, справа. Будто бы гвоздь забили. Возниакала она во второй половине дня и каждый день. Я терпел наверное год, а потом мне стало страшно - я начал фантазировать что может это какая-то опухоль или что-то еще ужасное. Ничего больше не болелео - только голова. 

В итоге я сделал МРТ головы - и там не обнаружили ничего аномального. Все в пределах нормы. 

Я записался в клиниу головной боли - посетил ее, там мне поставили диагноз Головная Боль Напряжения и прописали А.Д. и всякие ноотропы, витамины и т.п.

Я начал пить таблетки, через 3 месяца боль отступила. Я пропил еще 3 месяца (всего пол года) и закончил. Боли не было где-то еще пол года, но потом вернулась. Я снова пошел в клинику, мне снова прописали таблетки, уже другие - я пил их пил, но боль не отступала. Пил наверное год - без толку. 

Сделал МРТ шеи - там остеохондроз. 
Сделал УЗДГ - там небольшое снижение кровотока. 
Сделал снова МРТ головы - там так же как и было. 

Так и мучался, затем решил что-то делать и понеслась: 
- мануальная терапия
- иглоукалывание
- гирудотерапия
- массажи
- прогревания
- воротник 
- ортопедический корсет для работы за компом

Результаты нулевые. 

Но характер головной боли изменился - теперь он разлитой, сдавливающий, распирающий, разные. Голова тяжелая, немая, и т.п. 
Голова не болит только первые часы после сна. Потом привет!

Тогда я снова сделал МРТ - там "очаги микроангиопатии". Видно что сосуды страдают немного. Вечерами стало зрение падать. 

Начал пить кавинтоны, мексидолы, чаи с клюквой и т.п. 

Для расслабления мышц сирдалуд

Результат нулевой. 

Тогда я пошел к остеопату. 

Результат нулевой. 

В конечном итоге стало совсем плохо - однажды на светофоре я не увидел разницы между красным и зеленым, так голова болела что аж приступ дальтонизма схватил. 


В конечном итоге меня сократили с работы и я не работал 3 года. Сидел в разы меньше за компьютером. 

Головная боль перестала нарастать, даже немного меньше стала. Но все рапвно была со мной. Недавно пришлось снова сесть за компьютер - головная боль вернулась с прежней силой. 

Вот такая история. 

Единственное, что я еще не пробовал из того что знаю - это уколы  ботокса в шею. Что думаете, стоит пробовать?


----------



## AIR (7 Дек 2020)

winim написал(а):


> Вот такая история.


Обычная история, можно сказать радоваться...  По описанию, действительно головная боль напряжения.


winim написал(а):


> Единственное, что я еще не пробовал из того что знаю - это уколы ботокса в шею. Что думаете, стоит пробовать?


Предыдущее лечение, судя по результату, было проведено неверно. Чья вина в этом, докторов, пациента, и тех и других вместе, сказать по описанию невозможно. Ботокс уколоть конечно можно, но результат напрямую будет зависеть от исполнителя. Действие ботокса на мышцы длится в среднем примерно 4-6 месяцев.


----------



## winim (7 Дек 2020)

Спасибо. Забыл еще добавить, что последний год появились головокружения. Не сильные. Ощущение, что я на корабле.

Ботокс хочу сделать хотя бы для того, чтобы понять - действительно ли причина в мышцах шеи.

А где их искать, исполнителей хороших? Не хотелось бы попасть в сосуды ботоксом..


----------



## AIR (7 Дек 2020)

winim написал(а):


> Спасибо. Забыл еще добавить, что последний год появились головокружения. Не сильные. Ощущение, что я на корабле.


Скорее всего причина та же - мышечно-тонические нарушения на кранио-вертебральном уровне. 


winim написал(а):


> А где их искать, исполнителей хороших? Не хотелось бы попасть в сосуды ботоксом..


Например,  если в Москве, я чуть более 20 лет назад работал в "Клинике головной боли академика А.М.Вейна" , так там ещё тогда разрабатывали применение ботокса при головной боли напряжения. Вроде бы клиника жива до сих пор..


winim написал(а):


> Ботокс хочу сделать хотя бы для того, чтобы понять - действительно ли причина в мышцах шеи.


Просто для "понимания " смысла нет. Во первых очень дорого, чтобы использовать просто для диагностики, во вторых, практически 100% что так оно и есть.. Нормальная, качественная мануальная диагностика и лечение гораздо дешевле,  эффективнее и безопаснее..
P.S. Хотя, беру свои слова обратно... такого специалиста ещё поискать надо..


----------



## winim (7 Дек 2020)

@AIR, мне бы сейчас хотя бы передышка на пол года. Поверить в то, что с этим можно справиться. 

Лечение у меня разным было. Видов 5 антидепрессантов, антипсихотики типа флуанксола и оланзепина, и тп. 

Я даже в клинику соловьёва ложился. Все мимо. 

По мануальныи техника в ЦМТ мне говорят не очень можно, мол шейный канал узкий или что то такое, не помню формулировку. Протрузии тоже есть.


----------



## AIR (7 Дек 2020)

winim написал(а):


> По мануальныи техника в ЦМТ мне говорят не очень можно, мол шейный канал узкий или что то такое, не помню формулировку.


Классическая мануальная терапия скорее навредит, чем поможет..
Проблема в том, что здесь этиопатогенетическим лечением является именно  и только мануальная терапия,  Но (большое но) мануальная терапия нужна в виде мягкотканевых методик, работа с мышцами-сухожилиями-связками... То есть никаких "вправлений", "постановке позвонков на место" и тому подобное..



winim написал(а):


> мне бы сейчас хотя бы передышка на пол года. Поверить в то, что с этим можно справиться.


Ещё раз повторю  - судя по написанному, мышечно-тонические нарушения на фоне лазил ной и чувствительной нервной системы.



winim написал(а):


> Лечение у меня разным было. Видов 5 антидепрессантов, антипсихотики типа флуанксола и оланзепина, и тп.


Работа только с нервной системой, без *правильной* работы с мышечной, является однобокой.


----------



## winim (7 Дек 2020)

Правильно я понял, что специалист такой называет вертебролог? 

У меня был опыт 3-5 сеансов у вертебролог который ещё работал с черепом. Но результата тоже не было.


----------



## AIR (7 Дек 2020)

winim написал(а):


> Правильно я понял, что специалист такой называет вертебролог?


Никак нет. Вертебролог, это специалист по позвонкам.. К Вашей проблеме отношения не имеет. 




winim написал(а):


> У меня был опыт 3-5 сеансов у вертебролог который ещё работал с черепом. Но результата тоже не было.


При работе с черепом, уже скорее остеопат..


----------



## winim (7 Дек 2020)

Так а кто же тогда мне нужен и где его искать?


----------



## AIR (7 Дек 2020)

winim написал(а):


> Так а кто же тогда мне нужен и где его искать?





AIR написал(а):


> мануальная терапия нужна в виде мягкотканевых методик, работа с мышцами-сухожилиями-связками...


То есть мануальный терапевт,  владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками и имеющий достаточный опыт работы с шейный отделом.,
Ну, искать наверное надо по месту жительства.


----------



## Niks44 (8 Дек 2020)

winim написал(а):


> Так а кто же тогда мне нужен и где его искать?


Вам нужен мио-терапевт это так по русски или можно самому попробовать искать те самые больные мышцы которые это всё и дают и разминать их


----------



## winim (8 Дек 2020)

Привет, ребята. 

Не выдержала душа поэта, сегодня впервые сделал ботокс. 200ме, 39 уколов, куча денег. 

Пока полет нормальный, шея  и голова обычно начинали болеть после обеда, а сегодня лишь только сейчас - а уже скоро полночь. 

Буду держать вас в курсе.


----------



## winim (8 Дек 2020)

Niks44 написал(а):


> Вам нужен мио-терапевт это так по русски или можно самому попробовать искать те самые больные мышцы которые это всё и дают и разминать их


Что я только не разминал сам себе, руками, валиками, игольчатыми ковриками и т.п. - за 12 то лет. Толку если не 0, то почти 0.


----------



## winim (20 Дек 2020)

В общем, прошло 12 дней с ботокса. Эффект есть, но не полностью. Процентов на 30% головная боль уменьшилась. Но радует, что есть ощущение, что хоть что-то помогает. И да, похоже реально проблема от шеи.


----------



## Niks44 (31 Дек 2020)

winim написал(а):


> И да, похоже реально проблема от шеи.


 С чем связали почему думаете что от шеи?


----------



## winim (1 Янв 2021)

@Niks44, ну ботокс помог процентов на 50


----------



## tatabel (10 Янв 2021)

winim написал(а):


> В общем, прошло 12 дней с ботокса. Эффект есть, но не полностью. Процентов на 30% головная боль уменьшилась. Но радует, что есть ощущение, что хоть что-то помогает. И да, похоже реально проблема от шеи.


Вы имеете ввиду от мышц шеи и спины? А у вас МРТ шоп есть?


----------



## winim (10 Янв 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> Вы имеете ввиду от мышц шеи и спины? А у вас МРТ шоп есть?


МРТ ШОП есть, там весь набор - протрузии, остеохондроз, сколиоз и т.п. И узкий позвоночный канал.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Янв 2021)

Ботокс помогает на пару месяцев, первый раз может и подольше, потом его опять нужно колоть.
Потом каждый два месяца.


----------



## winim (11 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, согласно инструкции его нельзя так часто колоть и я слышал что помогает подольше. Это личный опыт? И что делать тогда?


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Янв 2021)

Колоть, раз помогает.
Даже маленькое улучшение, это уже хорошо.
Он не сразу начинает работать, недели через две.


----------



## winim (11 Янв 2021)

Kaprikon написал(а):


> Колоть, раз помогает.
> Даже маленькое улучшение, это уже хорошо.
> Он не сразу начинает работать, недели через две.


Ну вот у меня сработал, через пару недель часть боли отступила. Легче стало на 40-50%, но вот прошел месяц-полтора и как бы некоторые ощущения вернулись. Не понятно что делать в стратегическом плане - ведь не будешь всю жизнь колоть. И не дешево и помогает не на 100%.


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Янв 2021)

Не знаю, что сказать, некоторые колят уже раз в 2 месяца.
Это дико дорого. Там не ботекс, другой препарат Диспорт, его по моему перестали завозить.
У меня все мышцы скрутило, из за головных болей и поворота шеи.
Но мне долго не ставили диагноз, я так с этой шеей и жила, самое тяжёлое 
это статика. Тожее и стеноз и грыжи и протрузии, и позвоночная артерия, сейчас вроде бы миелопатия формируется. Головные боли были, но не часто, но сильные. Вроде бы как кривошея по диагнозу. Но не спастическая, вернее шея как то держалась, я об этом и не знала, ну а на фоне нее грыжи.
Есть американский протокол, что лечения кривошеи ацикловиром, якобы она вирусного происхождения.
Я бы поверила, но с детства у меня были приступы головной боли, и киевидная деформация шейном грудном переходе. 
Денег на ботекс и Диспорт уже нет, ем ацикловир, с маленькой надеждой.
Болела в детстве и ветрянкой и корью, чем черт не шутит. Может действительно герпис без высыпаний.

Я наборы всяких лекарств пила.
Хуже всего антидепрессанты, они почему-то усиливают напряжение.
Трамадол+Лирика. Так уже в последнее время они не берут.
В руке парез, но у меня спазмы были не проходящие, и вроде задет лучевой нерв, руку скручивает как то по спирали, а идёт от шеи.
По отзывам блокады под контролем УЗИ помогают.
Ещё бы добраться на эти блокады.

На 100 % ничего не помогает. 
Если шея не болит, а только голова, там  много всяких видов боли ГБН, арбузная головная боль, мигрень.
При ГБН вроде должны помочь антидепрессанты, арбузная-  идёт кластерами, проходит через две три недели, там молиться и есть кетарол. 
При Мигрени статины.


----------



## winim (11 Янв 2021)

@Kaprikon, антидепрессанты я пил уже много, толку нет. Был после первого полугода приёма.

А статины это те что от холестерина?


----------



## Kaprikon (11 Янв 2021)

Вы узнаете тип боли.
Статины если повышен холестерин.
Но я не слышала, что от него постоянные головные боли.
У меня голова ещё терпимо болит, время от времени, но четко со "скотомой"перед глазами.
Набор всяких таблеток это не лечит, снимает симптомы и то очень чуть чуть. Лестничные гипертрофированы, стеноз, задевает ПА с двух сторон.
А так и ботекс и Диспорт, пока он был, и блокады, и какие-то сумасшедшие комбинации чего-то с чем-то, в результате и почки и печень уже просто не тянут ничего из комбинаций. Помогает как ни странно кофе.
Что то не так с тонусом сосудов.
Самое плохое, что я сделала это Дипроспан блокады в мышцы.
Такой коктейль шел всего чего можно, амитрептилин, фенозипам, прикрытие, клонозипам, Лирика, Баклосан, Мидокалм, НСПВ, я на них постоянно, эглонил, ботекс, толку нет рука только повисла и все и мышцы там сохнут.


----------



## tatabel (11 Янв 2021)

winim написал(а):


> МРТ ШОП есть



Ну а вы думаете что болит то что? Мышцы, связки? Пробовали ЛФК специальное? Как доктор Ступин выкладывает. Массаж? Увт? И как часто вы сидите с опущенной вниз головой?


----------



## winim (11 Янв 2021)

Болят мышцы в шее, скорее немеют, и спустя некоторое время голова. Но голова может болеть и без любой боли в шее. Пробовал много чего, но конкретно от доктора ступина нет. Где ознакомиться можно?


----------



## tatabel (11 Янв 2021)

winim написал(а):


> Пробовал много чего, но конкретно от доктора ступина нет. Где ознакомиться можно?


А много чего это чего?
У меня тоже в шее болит справа, затылок справа. До этого болела и рука и голова.. но чтобы голова не болела и терпимо было в шее нужно вести активный образ жизни (правильный, по рекомендациям доктора Ступина рабочее место, сон, подушка). Пока в шее с напряжением как справится точно не знаю, планирую поездку в Москву

У вас болит всегда, если без лечения? Или бывают дни что не болит?



winim написал(а):


> Пробовал много чего, но конкретно от доктора Ступина



Вы спросите у него лично, он тут, на форуме


----------



## LinaA (26 Янв 2021)

@winim, а триптаны вы когда-нибудь пробовали?


----------



## Niks44 (29 Янв 2021)

LinaA написал(а):


> @winim, а триптаны вы когда-нибудь пробовали?


На кой они ему, у него ни мигрень


----------



## Kaprikon (29 Янв 2021)

Вот тут и загвоздка с правильным образом жизни.
Все раньше проходило именно без нагрузок.
Как только нагрузки и правая сторона " перетягивает" левую идут боли. Хоть застрелись.
Ботекса хватило на 2 месяца, он дорогой и потом все хуже берет.
Триртпны не пробовала, берлитьион и нейромедин, при очень сильных болях Лирику, но от нее болтает сильно.
Алкоголь в малых дозах, иначе эффект как от Лирики, валокордин, по моему мнению я им только отравилась, его столько в крови, пустырник, валнрианка, антидепресантов, милорелаксанты, количество немеренно-сирдалуд, мидокалм, баклосан.
Большой и указательный палец разомкнуло и  давно.
Сказано пока работать строя, и локти на правильном уровне держать.
Каждые 45 минут перерыв.


----------



## LinaA (30 Янв 2021)

Niks44 написал(а):


> На кой они ему, у него ни мигрень


У меня тоже головная боль совсем на мигрень не похожа, а триптаны помогают. А ботокс не особо. Во всяком случае, триптаны сильно дешевле.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2021)

LinaA написал(а):


> У меня тоже головная боль совсем на мигрень не похожа, а триптаны помогают. А ботокс не особо. Во всяком случае, триптаны сильно дешевле.


Значит мигрень!


----------



## Kaprikon (1 Фев 2021)

@LinaA, а какие триптаны помогают?

Триптаны какие пробовали при головной боли? Я один раз пробовала "сумамед" вроде бы, по моему было лучше.
Если шея не ровная, тоже головная больно напряжения, причем сильная.


----------



## LinaA (2 Фев 2021)

Я в основном пью суматриптан, наверное, вы его имеете ввиду, т.к. сумамед - это антибиотик. Также пробовала Релпакс (это элетриптан), но там для меня доза, видимо, высоковата, побочка была сильная.


----------



## Kaprikon (2 Фев 2021)

@LinaA, спасибо.


----------



## winim (4 Фев 2021)

Здравствуйте! 

Спасибо, триптаны я не пробовал и мне их никогда не назначали. Они по рецепту?


----------



## Kaprikon (4 Фев 2021)

Нет, не по рецепту.
Но лучше сделать как минимум УЗИ.
Причина головной боли напряжения, она же у вас не из за того, что поневничали.


----------



## winim (4 Фев 2021)

УЗИ делал много раз. Есть незначительные признаки атеросклероз сосудов


----------

